# Look who came by today



## Turkinator (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Very nice deer, what county ????


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Really like those tall racks. Especially ones as big as that one.
Congrats to ya!


----------



## Turkinator (Jan 16, 2019)

Clermont 


Ron Y said:


> Very nice deer, what county ????


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Congratulations on a very nice buck.


----------



## Jdawg (Jun 6, 2021)

Congrats! That has great character.


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

Real Nice Buck!!! Cool how the main beams almost touch.Congrats


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Really nice buck. Congrats. No story to go with that buck? Did he come in the morning or lunch time?


----------



## Turkinator (Jan 16, 2019)

8:15.am I saw him last year and couldn’t put it together with him. Hunting an are with a lot of does. He showed up cruising for a date. I gave him one; with the taxidermist!!! The End seriously though, it really comes down to having a decent area to hunt and putting in a lot of time on the stand. And a truckload of luck!!!


Bluewalleye said:


> Really nice buck. Congrats. No story to go with that buck? Did he come in the morning or lunch time?


----------



## basslovers (Apr 26, 2016)

Turkinator said:


> 8:15.am I saw him last year and couldn’t put it together with him. Hunting an are with a lot of does. He showed up cruising for a date. I gave him one; with the taxidermist!!! The End seriously though, it really comes down to having a decent area to hunt and putting in a lot of time on the stand. And a truckload of luck!!!


Always satisfying when you get your turn on "the one that got away". Bet you got a little shot of adrenaline when you saw that buck come into view this season. Congrats!


----------



## Turkinator (Jan 16, 2019)

Yes sir!!!! 


basslovers said:


> Always satisfying when you get your turn on "the one that got away". Bet you got a little shot of adrenaline when you saw that buck come into view this season. Congrats!


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

congrats on the great buck . and i like your mossy oak camo


----------

